# Healthly Eating/Fitness



## avenger (Jan 17, 2011)

I know some of you are a wealth of knowledge on healthy eating and fitness so I was going to get your advice on my recent (call it 2 months) eating healthy/staying fit.

A typical day of eating...

1 cup Organic Soy
Low Fat Yogurt w/All Bran Buds + 1 chopped banana
1 Grapefruit
Small snack of almonds+walnuts+dried cranberries
Tuna on Rye bread
Raw veggie snack (carrot, celery, brocolli)
Soup w/a side of sorts (2 egg omelette w/some cheese)
Decaff Green tea instead of a snack

I try to do 30-45 minute workout daily at a moderate pace. Soemthing like...

Strech
Run/knee lifts on spot 
Various curls/chest exercises with free weights (need heaveir weights)
Pushups!
More running
More weights
More pushups
More running/streching
Situps (although I find push ups give me a better ab workout)
Strech/cool down

I started out about 195+ lbs and am down to 183/4ish. So lost about 10-12 pounds already and am starting to look and feel alot better. I am wondering if there is anything else I can do to help drop weight or if my eating is healthy/enough calories. I am 23 years old, 6 foot even. 

Also I take part in epic multi hour sexerices several times a week.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 17, 2011)

good stuff, man keep it up

but, you still need proteins and where are your carbs?

You need some, but not Kgs of it (ie, not bread and pasta in the same day..), a bit of meat isn't going to kill you either, but make sure it is not cooked in oil.

Chichen is pretty much a given protein injection for this kind of diet, but you can use eggs too. Egg are also a good input of good fat, but don;t go and eat 6 of them.

Having said that you are 6ft7" tall, what you are eating is not much, unless you can give us the weight of what you eat...

EDIT : avocado is a great food for sexercises!!! good for sperm and overall vitality, i fucking hate them with passion, but i love my wife..so....

I am 5ft 10" and that diet makes hungry.......be careful not too be too drastic on the diet side


----------



## avenger (Jan 17, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> good stuff, man keep it up
> 
> but, you still need proteins and where are your carbs?
> 
> ...


I ment 6ft0" 

I typically eat a "standard" serving (which isnt awhole lot) unless its veggies then I will have more then the suggested amount. Yeah I have been told by a few people now to check my carbs I am a little confused on how much carbs I should be eating. Is two slices of bread good for a day?

Also protien I do have soem chicken in there time to time I was hoping the nut mix would help with protein aswell and the 2 eggs/tuna. I have pretty much given up beef and think I want to try to stick to that desicion for personal reasons.

My goal is to have a balanced diet with little to no processed foods and mainly organic/non chemical filled foods (pretty much impossible but ill take it in small steps).

As for the avocado helping sperm... are we talking flavour or for making babies, I do not want a child!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 19, 2011)

we are talking strength and vitality of your soldiers..also it is good for your own vitality as it has got a lot of goodies inside.

try to make yourself a wrap with avocado, olive, tomatoes, carott, cucumber, and a ultra low fat greek creme (satsiki), it is quite good...i do that on week-end at noon, pretty quick and very good, together with orange juice or water.

to be honest, if you are doing 1 or 2 hours sport everyday then carbs will be your friend!! otherwise a bowl of pasta once or twice a week, mainly before exercise. same idea for bread :

if your breakfast is : cereals, fresh juice and a couple of toast then that's ok too, and a noon avoid carbs...

you got the idea, now try to find something whih in the long run will not mean that you are tired or hungry.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 19, 2011)

Regarding the no fat yogurt.

I read from multiple sources that saturated fat isn't as bad as it's usually depicted. Following that track, I went from around 500ml skim milk a day to 2 litres (half a gallon). I gained no fat mass whatsoever and around 7kg muscle in a 3-month time frame. While I am working out, I do cardio no more than 3x a week; usually 2.

Just (whole) food for thought.


----------



## avenger (Jan 19, 2011)

Sang-Drax said:


> Regarding the no fat yogurt.
> 
> I read from multiple sources that saturated fat isn't as bad as it's usually depicted. Following that track, I went from around 500ml skim milk a day to 2 litres (half a gallon). I gained no fat mass whatsoever and around 7kg muscle in a 3-month time frame. While I am working out, I do cardio no more than 3x a week; usually 2.
> 
> Just (whole) food for thought.


Interesting, I was reading/having a discussion yesterday about drinking lots of milk and its effects on fat&muscle. I am not sure how much muscle I am looking to gain, not to say I dont want more msucle mass I more want to tone but I guess if there is nothing to tone thats a problem ahaha.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 22, 2011)

if you are looking just to tone up, then 1st you need to reduce your fat mass, whih youa re doing by adjusting your diet accordingly.

muscle toning can be achieved thus : play sport man!!!! no need to spend $$$ to go to the gym, go running, swimming, play soccer, rugby, football, etc...

also, sit-ups and press-ups / push-ups help..again no need of a gym for that.

bare in mind that you need to look medium term for seeing any significant improvement : 4 to 6 months. so you need to keep at it.

Also you need to drink a lot of water when exercising, or at least some proper sports drink. you need some good hours of sleep too. Sleep deprivation plays a lot in your nutritional habits and such.

if you keep this going you should see quite a few changes :

1 - thinner, leaner, will need new clothes
2 - better mood, more awake, more alert, should pay dividend at work / uni / school
3 - healthier skin, healthier bowels
4 - obviously, more appealing to the ladies....

keep it going man!!!!


----------



## Jason (Jan 25, 2011)

You need to easily triple your protein intake. Also double your carbs as well. 

The protein in nuts isnt a real protein. What I mean is it doesnt contain the amino acids like a animal protein. Your body burns it more like a fat or a carb.


----------



## avenger (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah everyone keeps telling me more carbs more carbs more carbs. I may go the route of protein powder for the protein although I was trying to go without suppliments.

I started using the gym at work here (free!) and that has really got things going.

Cardio (cycle) - 30 mins (pretty vigorous pace, I am dripping afterwards)
Weights - 30 mins (trying to work out a rotating routine between muscle groups)

I feel like I need to add abit of muscle to my arms and chest to get them where I want but I naturally have broad shoulders so I dont think I want to put to much more muscle in that area. Probaly tighten up the back abit aswell. As far as "abs" go I am starting to get abit of definition already (well its been a few months now). I have a pretty solid stomach so I think I just need to keep burning fat off to get that area to look more toned. 

So far things are going good, I feel lot more energized and generally healthy. I dont feel like I am starving myself at all although people say I could probaly eat more food. I have been getting pretty decent amounts of sleep (well as much as a 23 y/o can lol).

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jan 27, 2011)

> also, sit-ups and press-ups / push-ups help..again no need of a gym for that.



sit-ups,Almost useless exercise to burn fat and drop weight, so many more exercises far more effective, however of course it strengthens the abdominal muscles, don't know if that is an ambition of the OP.However if one believes in spot reduction, which is the ridiculous idea that you can burn fat in one area,one might think its a good idea to burn fat in the stomach area,I know I believed that when I first started out training.

If you want to burn fat, as aforementioned swimming,rugby etc all great ways




> I may go the route of protein powder for the protein although I was trying to go without suppliments.



Can I ask why you don't want to use supplements?



> The protein in nuts isnt a real protein. What I mean is it doesnt contain the amino acids like a animal protein. Your body burns it more like a fat or a carb.]



But that is easily resolved by adding a different protein source when having nuts,especially something that contains the BCAAS.


Not exactly agreeing upping the carbs, if you're looking to burn fat, more carbs isn't the route to go down,monounsaturated fats and indeed saturated fats(not that many though) should be you're sources of energy, in fact some studies have shown that fats are actually the bodies preferred source of energy, contrary to popular belief that carbs are the best source of energy.

Definitely up you're protein intake as not only will help and induce muscle growth,recovery and maintain but the thermogenic effect is almost double that of or carbs and fats.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't forget the metabolism, the more you work out the more fuel you need to burn, the more muscle also more fuel, fuel is food.

Protien and all the supplements are great but you first need a healthy diet, this is the base you work from. 
I don't eat meat but I get a decent amount of protien, not near enough but I am doing alright in the muscles and keep adding more.

Its all balance for you right now and the most important thing to do is eat more, once you have the muscle you can do all the cardio to burn off that extra fat.
What will probably happen is you will get bigger and lean out at the same time.

Remember, carbs are fuel, protien is muscle and water is life..


----------



## avenger (Jan 28, 2011)

So I did some number crunching and tried to average over a week my calorie intake per day. I am coming out at 12-1500 a day on average (maybe once a week I will have a 2000 day). 

Is this enough? I am loosing weight and getting some definition now. I feel fantastic and full of energy. My 32 pants fall off me now.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jan 28, 2011)

> So I did some number crunching and tried to average over a week my calorie intake per day. I am coming out at 12-1500 a day on average (maybe once a week I will have a 2000 day).



That is definitely wrong, you will find it very hard to gain muscle with that little, however if that is for losing weight, that might be right, I don't really know.

Glad you're feeling real good man, its a shame people don't follow your ways, all it takes is a bit of planning and some determination and you can shed that fat, I have respect for you man!


----------



## Bevo (Jan 28, 2011)

Good for loosing weight thats for sure!
If you want muscle you have to get more calories in you, just make sure they are the right kind.

If you had to choose between a Soda at 200 Calories or a chicken sami at 200 its a no brainer but the same number.


----------



## avenger (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah for right now I think I am going to focus on loosing fat. I did pick up some really nice protein though I am thinking of taking it when I do lift more weights while working out.

Its coming along I am still loosing weight (~1-2lb/week) but I am sure its going to start getting a lot harder soon. scale read 177lb's today (corrected to 180lb) so still seeing good progress!

I have also cut beef out completely and am only eating fish/chicken/turkey right now. Pretty much switched to organic soy instead of milk and am focusing on salt intake right now.

Only negative to all of this is that it is much more expensive to eat healthy and now that I am getting into some organic products its pretty stupid price wise!


----------



## powerofze (Jan 31, 2011)

I recommend getting some cooking oils/butter/mayo into your diet. You may or may not know but you still need fats from these sources (and these sources are mostly low in saturated fats and have no trans fat). But fat and shit aside, these cooking oils also give vitamin E. It is important to have vitamin E in your diet because it is an antioxidant. 

Mostly your diet seems to be doing good in terms of vitamins and minerals, but you are lacking in terms of proteins (just by a tiny bit). If you want to omit meat from your diet, that's fine but you do need a large amount of nuts and tofu etc. eggs also work in this manner. It is important to get sufficient protein in your diet to fulfill your body's need on essential amino acids that your body cannot manufacture.

Last but not least, you need more animal products. There is a crucial vitamin called vitamin B12. These vitamins ONLY CAN BE OBTAINED THROUGH ANIMAL PRODUCTS. 

But yeah, I've probably left out a lot.

Sources: well, I'm not the most knowledgeable guy on this but I've done a course on nutrition and I'm a nursing student.


----------



## avenger (Feb 1, 2011)

Ive started taking Promasil Protein to boost my protein and vitamin count. I will probaly only take it on days when I hit weights hard because I really dont want to gain to much bulk. Started eating a tad bit more aswell but I think that is my metabolism kicking in from the workouts. 

Weighed myself on a proper scale (although it wasnt int eh morning) and hit 181.8lb. Looking for that 179 gonna kick cardio into hyper gear to try to burn some more fat off. Already noticing major changes in my body since starting. Getting lots of comments and the GF tells me everytime the differance from when we hooked up in the summer until now is unreal.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 2, 2011)

powerofze said:


> Last but not least, you need more animal products. There is a crucial vitamin called vitamin B12. These vitamins ONLY CAN BE OBTAINED THROUGH ANIMAL PRODUCTS.



Or through fortified foods / supplements. A daily multivitamin is a good idea.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 2, 2011)

> Ive started taking Promasil Protein to boost my protein and vitamin count. I will probaly only take it on days when I hit weights hard because I really dont want to gain to much bulk. Started eating a tad bit more aswell but I think that is my metabolism kicking in from the workouts.



That would a very detrimental thing to do, you grow when you're resting not at the gym,and afraid of gaining too much bulk, I'm sorry but that is physically impossible,by having protein you're never gonna lose control and become huge and bulky.

Honestly the skinny pencil neck who started that ridiculous myth that by doing too much weights or having too much protein will get you "too Bulky" needs help, sorry for the rant but these idiotic myths that have confused people in fitness really piss me off


----------



## avenger (Feb 3, 2011)

So I should be taking protein on days I am not working out? I am confused now. I have also kinda changed my outlook on my goal. I think I am looking to stay fit/loose weight but I kinda want to be more muscley now that I am starting to see results.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 4, 2011)

avenger said:


> So I should be taking protein on days I am not working out? I am confused now. I have also kinda changed my outlook on my goal. I think I am looking to stay fit/loose weight but I kinda want to be more muscley now that I am starting to see results.



Its ok man, its a learning curve,people seem to think protein can some how turn you into a bodybuilder in a couple days

Whatever your goal is , a good amount of protein is needed.You're about 180 pounds, so a recommended amount of protein would be 180g of protein daily.Protein also has a high thermogenic effect which means it takes more calories to metabolise thus burning more excess calories, a plus for burning fat.

To me having more muscle, creating more shape in you're body which personally I think looks better than just being skinny, so I would definitely suggest trying to be more muscular.

Oh and yes take just as much protein on non workout days as you do on workout days

But believeme, you're not gonna get freakishly muscular by eating protein

Rome wasn't built in a day and all that shit


----------



## Bevo (Feb 4, 2011)

The way you build muscle is by tearing (microscopic) the muscles or breaking them down. Resting allows the muscles to rebuild making them bigger, use your pain as a guide.
If you work out hard and don't hurt not much happens, if you hurt the next day and eat well the day after you will be better then the next day you will be ready to hit those same muscles again.
If you work out and are always sore its the number 1 sign of not enough protien.

Big pro builders will work out like animals eat huge protien then lay on the couch all day while eating more protien. The next day the work another body part then lay on the couch all day.
For those guys 400 grams of protien is nothing in a day..

A body builder rule of thumb is 2-6 grams of protien per pound you weigh. A person racing bikes in the tour will need 2 the guy looking to gain 100lb is looking at 6.
Do the math on what you weigh, then think of what you eat and what you need to eat..don't forget the cost of all that.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 6, 2011)

> The way you build muscle is by tearing (microscopic) the muscles or breaking them down. Resting allows the muscles to rebuild making them bigger, use your pain as a guide.
> If you work out hard and don't hurt not much happens, if you hurt the next day and eat well the day after you will be better then the next day you will be ready to hit those same muscles again



That is actually another myth,the soreness the next day is no indication of how many muscle fibres you ripped or how hard you worked the day before, its actually to do with having a lactic acid build up during your workout.It's the same with the "pump" a favourite of schwarzeneggarian approach on bodybuilding, the pump is not how well you are working out, rather its how much lactic acid is building up in your muscles.

For instance doing 200 reps of pushing and pulling a bicycle pump would get you a great pump in your arms, probably more than bicep curls, but that doesn't mean you have a better workout using a bicycle pump 

So if you do get a pump during your workout or you feel sore the next day, great, but if you don't, don't sweat it, along as you work hard at the gym you're getting the job done well.



> Big pro builders will work out like animals eat huge protien then lay on the couch all day while eating more protien. The next day the work another body part then lay on the couch all day.
> For those guys 400 grams of protien is nothing in a day..
> 
> A body builder rule of thumb is 2-6 grams of protien per pound you weigh. A person racing bikes in the tour will need 2 the guy looking to gain 100lb is looking at 6.
> Do the math on what you weigh, then think of what you eat and what you need to eat..don't forget the cost of all that.



Some of the points you make are your average laws of building muscle, but others seem condescending to bodybuilders and others are way too extreme and pointless.

I can assure you no bodybuilder eats 6 grams of protein per pound.For instance that would mean a pro bodybuilder like Jay Cutler(the best in world currently) who is 310lbs in the off season would have to eat 1860g of protein daily!!

And as regards to bbs laying on the couch all day,I don't know if you think bbs do 30 minutes of pilates and then eat protein all day on the couch but you are definitely mistaken. But yes in a way you are right, bbs spend most of their time in the kitchen.................eating protein


----------



## avenger (Feb 8, 2011)

I have been doing a good balance of cardio and weights now (at least I think). I do 30 minutes cardio and 30 minutes weights. Weights I usally rotate between chest/shoulders/arms/back but usally I always do arms. Showing some improvements in arms/chest/and shoulders. I actually gained a pound but can see abit of definition in my stomach now so I must be loosing fat putting muscle on. Taking protein daily now, starting to kill the cardio. 

Today I am going to do an hour blast of cycling. 

\m/


----------



## avenger (Mar 8, 2011)

176 lbs, healthy diet, starting to rip into my core now. Core feels so good after doing it, during not so much.


----------



## avenger (Mar 18, 2011)

173 lb, tearing my core up.


----------



## avenger (Mar 22, 2011)

174 lb. 

Had my first pass out/almost vomit workout yesterday. Ran a mile at a decent pace (8 mins), blasted through the 300 spartan ab blaster (thanks trainer josh!), and then started pushing my arms hard. 

Suddenly dropped white as asheet and I knew what was coming....


----------



## avenger (Mar 29, 2011)

173.5lb stuck in a rut, arms are getting there though, abs aswell jsut cant loose more weight. Maybe the fat/muscle blaance is happening.


----------



## avenger (Apr 1, 2011)

174 lb.

I have abs... kindof need to figure out a new exercise that is also fun. I am thinking mountain biking.


----------



## avenger (Apr 14, 2011)

173

Increased cal intake and increased workout to extreme. Trying to break the plateau! Getting ripped muscle wise though!


----------



## avenger (Apr 29, 2011)

171 bitches! 

Veins pop on my biceps now... I never thought id get here.

My original goal was 185ish, when i hit that I said 180 is the lowest I thought I could get, then it was 175. Now I am working on 160's if I could get down to 165 that would be incredible for me but I think that is going to take a fair amount of time and dedication!


----------



## avenger (May 3, 2011)

171 - this thread is now my personal record of my progress.

Ran 2.4 miles yesterday in 22 mins plus a 5 minute cool down for a total of 27 minutes running (~ 300 cal). First time I ahve ran and enjoyed (or tolerated it). Setting a comfortable pace is so key.

Still doing ab stuff and muscle building but I wounded my chest somehow so I am taking a week off weights and hitting the cardio and core stuff hard.


----------



## avenger (May 4, 2011)

170.0 - 2.62 miles over 30mins (350cal)

Almost in the 160's


----------



## avenger (May 10, 2011)

Running.... 168/9 morning wieght fuck yeah.


----------



## Blind Theory (May 12, 2011)

I am about to give you the be-all, end-all of fitness help to ever be given. I mean this piece of advice is so ultimate and trve that it is superior to ALL other fitness advice...as in, if you follow this religiously you won't have to worry about being in shape AT ALL! So here it is.........



.....ready?........







Step 1) Find a local Navy recruiter.
Step 2) Enlist in the Navy
Step 3) Sign up for Navy SEALs training
Step 4) Don't be a drop out of the SEAL training, survive hell week, and become a Navy SEAL


I 100% PROMISE you that if you can do that you WILL be a fitness monster and a force to be reckoned with. That is all.


----------



## avenger (May 16, 2011)

As much as I think joining a military unit would be a great life experiance its definitly not the right choice for me. Also I have contacts so no SEAL training for me.

This mornings weight was 167, seems my body has blasted through that plateau and is back to eating fat.

Concentrating on growing my arms right now as they could be abit bigger and still look like they suit my body. Core,Arms, and Cardio right now.

Any tips on doing cardio and still building good arms? I have read alot about cardio making it hard to see good muscle gains. But what do I know.

Also some good bicep exercises would be great if anyone ahs any suggestions. I find biceps hard to work out. Shoulders forearms and triceps are fairly easy but finding a good exercise that blasts my biceps is tricky for some reason.


----------



## avenger (Jun 20, 2011)

Still at 167, been hitting my upper body hard as I am a wimp up there. Starting to get some arms and chest on my now though!


----------



## avenger (Jun 28, 2011)

still 167 but i have good ab definition forming now, pecs are getting there, veins in biceps... RAWR!


----------



## avenger (Jul 5, 2011)

I made it to 165... insane.

Starting to get great tone on my body but I need to work on building more muscle now as I am noticing my rips are visible on my sides and a bit in the middle of my chest (ew!). 

Been doing a new workout routine that involves Dead Lifts, Squats, Bent Over Rows, Shoulder Presses, and a few other exercises I haven't really been hitting. In between those workouts I try to have a chest/arm day and an ab annihilation day.

I am really liking the new exercises I have been doing and probably should have been doing all along. They really are making my entire body (see back/'legs) feel a lot stronger. 

Need to really work on my chest though but I am not really sure how. I usually try to do incline dumbbell bench presses and flat bench press along with bent over fly's but I am a wimp on them. I guess I just have to keep at it. 

Increasing my calorie intake would probaly help me grow alot of muscle too I just dont want to put on more fat


----------



## Korg (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey avenger, nice to see you're starting to do squats and deadlifts, those are beast 

Oh about getting more muscle mass, that'd mean you had to eat above caloric maintainance thus adding a bit fat, but this isn't very significant and I'd sure preffer it to being skinny! oh and yes, working out back is beastly, I'm finally starting to get that V on my back! 

About biceps exercises, well some of the most recommended, good ones would be the basic one as a barbell curl, otherwise incline db curl, ez bar preacher curl, concentration curl, loads out there . Also are you doing some sort of split? working out the same muscle every day is bad 

Hope to see you soon in the chatroom again, it's been a while!


----------



## avenger (Jul 6, 2011)

I do split things up I dont hit the exercises everyday, I dont think I would be able to do that without some "help".

I do a routating A/B workout M/W/F and T/T I try to hit chest/arms with ab workouts on my A/B days.

The A/B workout has alot of Leg/Core/Shoulder/Back stuff in it and usally hits alot of the body parts pretty well so I think I am giving ample recouvery time. I need to work more running back into my routine but I dont think thats going to help with the muscle gain part. 

Been trying to up my cal intake abit although I am getting stronger doing what I am doing just not noticing to much mass gains.

I will be chilling in the chat room again. Been on an epic fishing kick so been bsuy with that.


----------



## Robinhood (Jul 7, 2011)

Eating healthy makes you energetic and powerful and you just need to concentrate on health and it's very good that you make splits and then it becomes easy to take care of your health.


----------



## avenger (Aug 4, 2011)

165.5 lb, staying in my target range (for now) of 165-170 my arms are getting ripped and lots of good veins popping, chest is coming along nicely and noticing core rippage beginning RAWR BEAST!


----------



## ponting (Aug 12, 2011)

Great Great posts That you all people have made here . i am really inspired from your posts that are best source of information about healthy eating and fitness . I am really grateful to all of you for sharing valuable information .


----------



## Supermanglide (Aug 14, 2011)

The necessary protein in nuts isnt a genuine protein. What I suggest is it doesnt consist of the amino acids like a animal protein. Your plan melts away it considerably more like a body fat as well as a carb.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you ad 40 grams of pure whey protien powder to each day?
Get the one with no extra calories, the one I use from GNC has 160 calories for just over 40 grams of protien.

Keep in mind when you put on the muscle you put on the weight.


----------



## avenger (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah that meal plan is old old old now, I am doing two 40 g protein shakes a day at 180 cal's each + whatever I mix it in (usually almond milk morning and water post workout.)


----------



## MFB (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think the body can absorb that much protein along with whatever is in your meals? I thought it was like anything over 30g of protein in one meal was considered a waste because that was the cutoff, so you may be taking in more than necessary which will end up working against you.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 15, 2011)

Good point and I also heard that.
Not sure what the limit is but 40 grams with one sitting should be ok as long as what he eats is spaced out over the day.

The big problem with that much is the cost, I bet its 5lb a week you are burning through.

Now that I think about it the amount should be .5 grams per pound or a bit more.
So 82 grams a day or if you go a bit more to 100 grams you should still see an improvement. 100 grams will be easy if your a meat eater not to mention the more natural the food the better off you are.


----------



## Andrew01 (Aug 25, 2011)

It is great stuff to share about the nutrition and gym work.Here is great idea to follow and focus to body building.I do admire.


----------

